# Picture Update of the Old Man



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Nevermind, this post didn't work.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Awee, I love jake  I'm sorry that you wont get to see him that much, But I am happy he gets to spend his retirement getting fat and enjoying being lazy. hey look at it as a great excuse to go visit your dad more ... maybe get someone to drive one way LOL


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I like to look at pics of everyone's horses... Just wanted to say that Jake has the neatest markings! I have never seen a horse with a stripe like that on their leg... and the ones on his neck too. Pretty cool! Oh, and happy retirement Jake!


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

Great looking horse that has clearly been taking care of.

The old man statement is what caught my attention.
I had a horse, actually named old man. He was 29 years old when he died 4 years ago. Best horse i ever owned. You could sit an infant on him and hed make sure it wouldnt fall off. I won many shows on that horse. Just a great TWH that loved to be rode. His last winter finally done him in and he just couldnt take it. The summer before he was still healthy as could be.

Great pics and good job on taking care of this guy.


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

ADORABLE!
I had a pony named Shotzy. He lived to be 39. He was an AMAZING lesson horse. If a kid was being to hard on his mouth, kicking to hard, he would stop. And just sit there until the kid did it right. And, say the lesson was an hour. You would say "One hour lesson, Shotzy" and he would completely STOP after one hour RIGHT ON THE DOT! Best horse I could ever ask for. If a kid now taking a lesson is hard on the horses mouth or does something wrong, I think "If only Shotzy was here." I miss that guy. He was SUCH a healthy boy till he ruptured and colicked on the day he died. <3
Hopefully yours lives as long as Shotzy, or longer!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am very lucky that he is aging very healthy (minus ringbone, but its manageable) He is very agile still, has a lot of mobility and is keeping his muscle and weight like a champ. Most would guess that he is still 15-18 in person. He has slowed down a lot in the last year but I associate that with being ouchy from the ringbone.

My Dad keeps joking that he'll get to see me more when Jake goes back up.  I wish that was the case but considering that I work almost full time and go to school full time its not going to be much. 

He is still the ONLY horse I have seen with a back leg band. It sure makes him one in a crowd. 

I love hearing about the oldies and the ones that live into the higher ages. I hope Jake will live on for many more years and continue to be very healthy. He is still an advanced only ride, or with my direct supervision as he still is a spitfire of a ride. I have just had to retire him mainly because he won't take it easy on himself. I may continue to post a few pictures before he goes, and I may just add some of those from his prime too.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay here are tons more photos from over the years. We did both english and western (barrels and tried to go for jumpers) Lol. He had so much heart in everything that he did, and he was such a hard horse to work with. Talk about personality...He has really changed my life. 

(PS : The picture that looks like he's bucking is actually him landing from a very small jump (hurry scurry) it was about a foot tall.)


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Had a last photoshoot with Jake today before he leaves. Caught a lot of good pictures thanks to a good friend. Thought I would share all the good ones. I'm sure gonna miss him. I'll break the pics into a few posts.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

And more...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I love me some Jake!!! Loved seeing all of the photos of him while you were competing with him! He still looks really good, and your def right! I too have never seen a leg band like he has. I know you wont have a lot of time, but I do hope that you will be able to make it up to see him! I know that being with Rodeo is a MAJOR stress reliever for me! Hope the move goes well for him, and keep us updated on how everything goes!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you csimkunas6. I'm glad other people think he looks good too. He is starting to look older as he is loosing muscle in the back and hind quarters from being out of work but otherwise he is doing great. I hope so too, spending time with him was the only down time I've had in months. Going to miss him dearly. Hopefully I'll have more time to visit over the years.

For an update, we moved Jake yesterday and he is now a happy camper out in the pasture. He (as always) was a champ with the 12 hour drive. It always amazes me that he will hop in the trailer without hesitation after 4.5 hour driving intervals (we stopped twice to get him out and walk him around and offer him water and to let him pee, which of course he wouldn't touch the water or pee...) He was a little sore getting him out for the last stopping point and when we got home, but nothing too bad, I gave him some bute that night and this morning he is feeling great and frisky.

He trotted around the pasture for the first few minutes once we let him loose then dove into the grass and hay. This morning when I took his blanket off he took off and cantered around the pasture, flagging his tail and snorting...I dare say he likes it here. 

I have a few picture but the internet is slow here, so they may have to wait. I'll try to upload some.


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

what a fabulous horse to have as a partner.

thanks for sharing!

Claire


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

This one only took _15 minutes_...so that means you all will probably have to wait for the rest. Lol.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

clairegillies said:


> what a fabulous horse to have as a partner.
> 
> thanks for sharing!
> 
> Claire


Thank you Claire, he is my everything and a true partner through and through.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

What a handsome boy


----------



## FruityFilly98 (Jul 13, 2012)

LOVE LOVE LOVE his markings!


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful horse. It's amazing how well rounded he is, being able to do both western and english. Many horses aren't able to do that. Lovely.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you Wetrain and FruityFilly. =)

Thank you Riverbelle! Unfortunately we ran out of time to do everything I wanted to do. I had wanted to work towards eventing as well but the ringbone got in our way.  He was smart and always very very willing. I would have loved to go farther with english work, (we still needed TONS of work) but it is what it is. He never said no to any jumps, completely honest. He also gave barrels and gymkhana work his all. He really tried for me.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

The one where is looks like he bucking....just imagine if he tried jumping 2 feet LOL! Anyways he is adorable and I love his markings.. I hope you get to visit him soon


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Casey02 said:


> The one where is looks like he bucking....just imagine if he tried jumping 2 feet LOL! Anyways he is adorable and I love his markings.. I hope you get to visit him soon


Haha, Yeah hurry scurry was always hilarious cause he just flew over the jumps. The jumps from the hunter/jumper show were about 2'6" he still was over jumping as you can see. He stops over jumping at about 3 feet.  

Thank you. =)


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Thought these might be funny to compare : 
Jake jumping a 1.5 foot cross rail vs Jake jumping a 3'9" fence. (video stills)


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha those are to funny!


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

Aww what a sweet adorable old boy! Where is he going?


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

enzoleya said:


> Aww what a sweet adorable old boy! Where is he going?


Thank you! He is now at my fathers up in Northern California so he can live the rest of his life out in a pasture.


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

Horsesdontlie said:


> Thank you! He is now at my fathers up in Northern California so he can live the rest of his life out in a pasture.


Ah I see! That will be really nice for him then! I just moved my 24 year old paint mare closer to me, she went from a 12 acre pasture to a 4 acre, but I think she's ok with the smaller pen since she gets to see me every day, at least I like to think so. She nickers and comes running every time my car pulls up. He reminds me of her, only he has a lot more talent


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

enzoleya said:


> Ah I see! That will be really nice for him then! I just moved my 24 year old paint mare closer to me, she went from a 12 acre pasture to a 4 acre, but I think she's ok with the smaller pen since she gets to see me every day, at least I like to think so. She nickers and comes running every time my car pulls up. He reminds me of her, only he has a lot more talent


Even 4 acres sounds very nice. Jake is on about a 1.5-2 acre pasture. My father will give him some love almost everyday, and hopefully he'll find a boarder that wants a place for their retired horse too. That way Jake can get a buddy. 

Sounds like she really likes you! Jake had a lot of athletic ability that I could barely figure out how to handle. If he had been put in good hands from the start he would have been amazing. The 10 years I've owned him, he has never done anything to show he has a mean bone in his body (towards people, kids, horses, dogs, donkeys...you name it he tolerated it) he was bomb-proof and extremely honest. Nothing scared him and he never questioned what was asked of him. He was just very hot when I got him, and I spent probably 5 years just making it worse, before I really figured out that I needed to turn things around. We fought more than we got along undersaddle, but somehow I still love him and he still greats me at the gate when I have a halter out. 

Sometimes I think Jake was wasted, he could have done so much, but by the time I figured out how to work with him properly her body couldn't keep up with what we both wanted to do. A quiet-semi-retired life is never going to be in the books for him. So I had to fully retire him to keep him sound.


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

Horsesdontlie said:


> Even 4 acres sounds very nice. Jake is on about a 1.5-2 acre pasture. My father will give him some love almost everyday, and hopefully he'll find a boarder that wants a place for their retired horse too. That way Jake can get a buddy.
> 
> Sounds like she really likes you! Jake had a lot of athletic ability that I could barely figure out how to handle. If he had been put in good hands from the start he would have been amazing. The 10 years I've owned him, he has never done anything to show he has a mean bone in his body (towards people, kids, horses, dogs, donkeys...you name it he tolerated it) he was bomb-proof and extremely honest. Nothing scared him and he never questioned what was asked of him. He was just very hot when I got him, and I spent probably 5 years just making it worse, before I really figured out that I needed to turn things around. We fought more than we got along undersaddle, but somehow I still love him and he still greats me at the gate when I have a halter out.
> 
> Sometimes I think Jake was wasted, he could have done so much, but by the time I figured out how to work with him properly her body couldn't keep up with what we both wanted to do. A quiet-semi-retired life is never going to be in the books for him. So I had to fully retire him to keep him sound.


That's really nice that he can go stay with your dad. He deserves a nice retired life! I still ride my mare, but I never really showed her, definitely didn't jump her. She doesn't have a good confirmation for anything. I've heard showing/eventing can be tough on their joints and everything which makes them need to be retired sooner than a farm horse. 


I hear you on making him worse. My mare was the same way, super high strung and then I just added to it by running her all the time and gaming her from time to time. It has taken me years to get her to go out for a nice calm ride and walk the whole way, she would still rather run. I bet you still did good with him and he was happy! He looked amazing in those pictures of you jumping!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

enzoleya said:


> That's really nice that he can go stay with your dad. He deserves a nice retired life! I still ride my mare, but I never really showed her, definitely didn't jump her. She doesn't have a good confirmation for anything. I've heard showing/eventing can be tough on their joints and everything which makes them need to be retired sooner than a farm horse.
> 
> 
> I hear you on making him worse. My mare was the same way, super high strung and then I just added to it by running her all the time and gaming her from time to time. It has taken me years to get her to go out for a nice calm ride and walk the whole way, she would still rather run. I bet you still did good with him and he was happy! He looked amazing in those pictures of you jumping!


If they are still sound, they seem to do better with exercise anyways in my opinion. The horses that seem to do best in their old age are those that are kept in good shape and work appropriately for the age. Hmm it all depends on the care they receive. There is a forum member here that I remember from a while ago that still was eventing her 25(?) year old horse and he was perfectly healthy. I've known horses that barrel race into their late thirties and never go lame. 

Sounds like my story. Jake always fights for a run, even now when I took him out for an easy trail ride. There was a long strip of sand that I ended up letting him take a canter down, he fought the whole way for a gallop, even pulling through the bit. It took quiet a bit to slow him down. I didn't really mind as I considered it our last run. Thank you though. ^-^


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm going to just keep uploading....Haha


----------



## midnight dream (Dec 4, 2012)

he is gorgeous!!  happy retirement and some of thoes pics are amazing


----------



## midnight dream (Dec 4, 2012)

correction all of thoes pics are amazing


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What a great horse-sounds like a real gem. Treasure your memories. Hope he has a long, lovely retirement.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Some pictures are better than others! (most are probably taken by other people) xP Thanks!

I am treasuring my memories, there are a lot to share. I've even contemplated writing a book, but instead settled on a blog. I hope he does too, thank you.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Thought I would post some of my favorite photos from when I dropped Jake off, and also the last video clips I have of him. =)


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

I hope he's enjoying his retirement, you'll be able to catch up with him sometime and enjoy his company again soon. 

Claire x


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you, my father sent me an update yesterday with a picture from his phone. Sounds like he is doing great, loving the grass and didn't miss a step after the big move. Also says Jake seems to be sound and hasn't noticed him being ouchy, he has been off his painkillers for about a month and a half now. That makes me very happy to hear that he is is comfortable.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!! Love his blaze.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe he is handsome


----------

